
LinkedIn founder Reid Hoffman’s 10 rules of entrepreneurship - andrewlchen
http://venturebeat.com/2011/03/15/reid-hoffman-10-rules-of-entrepreneurship/?source=facebook
======
brandnewlow
I was just in there listening to his talk and wasn't 100% clear on what #1 was
supposed to mean.

"As one rule-of-thumb on how to judge whether your idea is disruptive enough,
Hoffman said it should take $10 revenue and replace it with$1 of revenue,
because that’s creating opportunities for new ecosystems."

Anyone have any good examples of this in action?

~~~
petervandijck
He means that the oldstyle companies are making 10$ from X, and you will make
1$ from X and still be profitable. If you do, you will disrupt the oldstyle
companies.

------
ajju
I like speakers who don't take themselves too seriously, especially when they
are talking about a top 10 list. So, for me, the last rule adds 10x
credibility to the first nine.

It is: "The laws of entrepreneurship are not laws of nature. You can break
them."

------
pedalpete
With respect to #1, I don't think the measurement of if an idea is disruptive
should be fixed only on price reduction.

I'm sure there are great examples of companies that were/are disrupting their
markets through creating entirely new opportunities in the market, and
charging for those.

unfortunately, I'm stuck thinking of examples. Anybody have any good ones?

------
staunch
Is there a video of this talk (and other SXSW interactive talks)?

